# New to Back Tension



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

Well I shot my first back tension release last night practicing with some friends. Needless to say I'm hooked! Would like to know what would be a good release to start with. Been looking at the Tru Balls, but I know there's more than tru ball out there. Shoot me some good brands to try out...thanks fellas!


----------



## Justin22 (Oct 7, 2007)

Scott Longhorn


----------



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll look into it and give it a try...thanks man!


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

truball with a safety is a good beginner release to start with than move from there so u dont hurt urself trying to draw seen many people punch themselves in the mouth wout a safety


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

I ordered my dad a Truball Sweet Spot II 4 finger. It has a safety but I learned on a Truball Ultra 4. I shoot a Carter Only now. In my opinion you should find someone that has one of those Genesis bows to learn how to draw it with. I have only hit myself one time in all the time shooting my release. Its all technique. My best advice is to learn to draw with all your finger hooked deep into the release that way your not bringing your pinky over to it and try and activate it. It makes the process a ton harder when you hover your fingers until you want to shoot. Kind of defeats the whole surprise release eh?


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I suggestion is to get one with a mico adjustment to the half moon. Reason I say this is nothing more aggravating then to be real close to where you want to be then adjust and have it jump on you and be back to the begining. I found I didn't like the safety as it added a step to shot sequence that you had to think about, took time and energy away from making the shot


----------



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the advice...I shot a few rounds yesterday with a tru ball and didn't have any trouble...lots of choices, not for sure which one I'll go with...again thanks for the tips...much appreciated!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

TruBalls are great releases, as are many other brands. I learned bt with a TruBall Sweet Spot 4, and after trying several others over the years, the only hinge I shoot now is the TruBall HT2.
Good luck!


----------



## Archer469 (Mar 20, 2009)

try any Carter releases? Stan's? Right now i am hooked on The Only by Carter.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Do some of these actually have a micro adjust on the half moon, if so what name and model please.


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

I received my dads Sweet Spot II today and played with it for a little while. I love how it works. Being able to hook as deep and hard as you like, let off the safety and start aiming is great. I hope it helps my dad beat his target panic. At worst it will be my new hunting release lol!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

The Stans have absolute MicroAdjust on theirs...and a safety fire pin so you can learn how to draw/shoot the release without it releasing the arrow. 
You hear the "pop", you know it would have fired but the bow dosent go off. 
You can let it down hold, twist, rock,....everything. Very nice feel, very safe, easy to learn, tune, tweak

It's a threaded piece that screws into place that literally prevents the release from fully firing. For new shooters that are learning back tension it's a priceless advantage to building confidence and position for the hand, the draw cycle, setting up the speed of the shot, etc... You get the "pop" of the release but not the shot of the arrow....I found it EXTREMELY helpful and comfortable.

No BS it's the first one I've owned that I can shoot...even though I only use it for training. I'm not comfortable enough to use it in shoots yet. I gotta tell ya, if a button is good enough for Dave Cousins, it's good enough for me. (Although I use a Stan)

Chuck


----------



## pozoutdoors (Jan 17, 2010)

Forget the safety releases. I have never punched myself in the mouth. The safety is something else to think about. The less you have to think about the better!!! I shoot the Tru ball HT3 and It is an awsome release.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a "Bernies" brass knuckle under and have been using it for 3 months now. I just switched the half moon around to get rid of the "click" as it was adding a few precious seconds to my shot cycle which I don't like. I wish it had a micro adjust on it so I could just keep tweeking until I get it right. Now, I seem to either move it too far then back too far the other way. Other than that, bt cured my target panic for sure. I need to find one with the micro adjust and play with it, just don't think I need the safety now I am used to bt


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I love my STAN MoreX release! Definitely easier to learn with the safety pin in place and safer to fine tune your personal setting.


----------



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

After shooting a few BT releases I went with the Tru Ball BT 3 finger...really like it so far...been shooting good!


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

scott longhhorn i have head mine for over 7 years i think and have not found a better release yet. Im still trying to bring myself to let her go and upgrade to the brass one though.


----------



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just picked up the Truball 4 finger. Shot it last night. Really like it so far. It's harder to torque than the 3 finger. I started torquing my 3 finger and couldn't bring myself to pull thru. The 4 finger fixed that like a charm...back to pulling thru and shooting straight...I think there's a chance I'm gonna become a release *****. I know it's probably good to stick with just 1, but I like trying new products...


----------

